# weimaraner dog in kennel on st malo route



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hello!

has anyone travelled this BF route from portsmouth with a dog - any hindsight info would be much appreciated

like what to expect
kennel size
are other dogs visible to your own
access times and exercise
thos new muzzle rule?!

finally a good recommended vets in st malo for return tick certificate bit!

that will do for now!

many thanks


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

have you thought about Poole - Cherbourg ? Not too far down to St Malo dog stays in motorhome and vets are really close to port with good parking.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kennels*

Hi

My experience of Weimaraners - I have had three including this one - is that separation anxiety could be a problem. Jenny (my baby girl) would be OK, but there is no way I would allow it. If she was sea sick? What about if the ferry got into trouble and we were not together?

Any pet travel for me is the tunnel, irrespective of whether this makes the journey longer or shorter.

You know your Weimar a lot better than me, so will be aware if he/she has anxiety etc.

Off topic, do you have a pic of him/her?

Russell


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

yes I agree

Boris's first x.ing was Poole Cherbourg 4.5 hours and I hated it - it was hot and we had one visit to him. (Just to listen not disturb, unless necessary)

1 and a quarter hours Dover Calais is adequate enough for him and us.

Tunnel next time for us and him.

I don,t think he or me would do an "overnighter" or a long one.
:roll:


----------

